# Camp food



## wowzers (Jul 14, 2012)

There used to be a thread onhere about what people eat in camp, but I can't find it. I'll be camped for the next three months and am looking for some good ideas to bring with me.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2012)

Camping in a travel trailer with a stove and refrigerator or camping on the ground? Cooking facilities usually determine what kind of chow you can have.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 14, 2012)

I have camper trailer with a stove but no fridge. I bring a big cooler everyweek. I usually do a lot of grilling in camp, but wanted to see if anyone had some tried and true easy ideas.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think I'd be much help. I'm a lousy cook and I never took much interest in it. I do like to eat though.

I always tried to keep things simple. By the end of the day I didn't much care what I ate as long as it didn't take too long to fix and didn't have green mold around the edges.

When we were camped I'd usually take quite a bit of stuff with me. If I was home for the weekend I'd have the wife cook up a beef roast to take back and that would usually last until Wednesday. Maybe 'til Thursday if I combined the scraps with Ramen or pasta of some kind. Lots of spices...LOTS. They cover up my lack of cooking ability.

You can do a lot of things with corned beef hash and the dog always liked it too.

My little trailer had an oven so I'd usually whip up a batch of biscuits.. Bisquik biscuits have a shelf life about the same as nuclear waste and they make handy little sandwiches too. Corned beef hash on biscuits always made for a solid breakfast. And lunch.

And don't ever let anybody tell you that putting cold water on your shredded wheat of a morning when you've run out of milk is a bad thing. It's not as good as beer but you want to save the beer for supper. It helps wash down the corned beef hash and biscuits.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 14, 2012)

Canned meatballs n' gravy with macaroni. Classic!

The idea is that you throw in the meatballs and gravy too while the macaronis are boiling. Not too much water into the pot. Eat with a lot of ketchup.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 14, 2012)

There is a nice creek at the bottom of the strip that our riggingman says is loaded with craydads. Were going to fly down a bunch of traps next week and see what we catch.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 14, 2012)

wowzers said:


> There is a nice creek at the bottom of the strip that our riggingman says is loaded with craydads. Were going to fly down a bunch of traps next week and see what we catch.



Pick up some Zatarain's to boil those mud bugs in. Good stuff.


----------



## Rounder (Jul 14, 2012)

Get some pita bread, pizza sauce, cheese and peperoni, or what ever else you like and make skillet pizzas.

Or find some good local made brats, potatoes, onions, and bell peppers, chop everything up and cook in a skillet. Put in a tortilla with cheese and salsa.

One the best meals I've ever had was in camp. One of the guys I was working with had canned his Fall black bear. Made burritos with it. It was -25 out and we were all pretty beer/whiskey sauced in our little sardine can camper.....might have helped the flavor a bit.
Canned game is great in camp if you have it.

The more variety, the better.


----------



## wowzers (Jul 14, 2012)

One of the cuters use t always make some sort of Dutch Oven concotion when he worked with us. Usually involved bacon, onion, peppers some sort of other meat, and canned goods. Too bad he isn't cutting this strip.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 14, 2012)

taters and eggs don't need refrigeration, and they stick too you're ribs, When I was a pup the whole clan would go on these crazy two week camping trips in WY and ma would take all the stuff that needed to be kept kinda cool, put it in a milk crate and anchor it down in a nearby creek, kept milk and cheese and the less perishable food stuffs cold for the entire trip. The canned corned beef hash mixed with diced and fried taters and held together with a mess of scrambled eggs covered in Ketchup is fond memories of camping (too bad the wifey don't like corned beef...). Peanut butter is also a great snack type stuff


----------



## northmanlogging (Jul 15, 2012)

Samlock said:


> Canned meatballs n' gravy with macaroni. Classic!
> 
> The idea is that you throw in the meatballs and gravy too while the macaronis are boiling. Not too much water into the pot. Eat with a lot of ketchup.



don't know if I've ever seen canned meatballs in gravy in the states but its sounds... compelling...


----------



## slowp (Jul 15, 2012)

There's a good cookbook I got for a recent HS graduate. It is called,_ A Man, A Can, A Plan._ It has some good sounding recipes and they are simple and made of commonly found canned stuff and a bit of cheese. 

Right now I'd recommend fresh Rainier Cherries and Watermelon. Mmmmmmm.


----------



## Humptulips (Jul 15, 2012)

I make a mean stew with dumplings on top. Best thing about it, it lasts several days.
My motto was if it only lasts one day it's a waste. I like to cook something up I can warm up and get out of cooking for a few days.
Spanish rice is another good one.
Spaghetti also.
Golosh made with beaver meat was not so good. Don't do that.:frown:

Take some sausage along and make biscuits and gravy.


----------



## Samlock (Jul 15, 2012)

northmanlogging said:


> don't know if I've ever seen canned meatballs in gravy in the states but its sounds... compelling...



No? I just thought that's a kind of can you can where ever Scandinavians and Italians have set their feet on.

I was about to say before: "Unless you didn't catch anything..." I hear wowzers's got a trap plan. That's good. Fresh food is what camping is all about. The mushroom season is opening soon, right? Too bad picking mushrooms involves stumbling in the woods with skeeters, you don't really want to do that after hours. I used to camp a lot with Russian forest workers back in days. They had some kind of magical ability to find mushrooms during the day, while I didn't see any. They always came back to the camp with a large box of mushrooms. A lot of them species that I considered to be poisonous. But the guys said, it's ok, they have a special treatment: Rain water. They exposed the poisonous mushrooms to 3 rains, poured the water out of the bucket, that's it. They cooked mushroom soup in a large pot, never threw the leftovers away, but the peeled the green mold off before adding in a fresh set of mushrooms, rinsed in the rain water. I ate that chit out of courtesy, of course, but never got sick, which amazes me even this day. The boys didn't seem to feel sick either. Excellent workers they were.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jul 15, 2012)

Biggest thing is don't be picky. Put it in a pot and cook it. 

For lunch peanut butter and bacon samiches. Stick to ya for a long time and a pretty good goin down also. The keep ya going for the second half.

Three or four beat up eggs and whatever else you have in a ziplock and boil for about 10 min and you have a no mess omelet in an easy clean container, throw away or burn.

Dinner all your scraps in a pot and cooked up. Then follow Bob's ideas, season the crap out of it and lay it out on a bed of ramen or rice.

You also might try doing this a couple days before you go to get your gut used to what the menu will be. While you are close to modern conveniences. If you have a fickle gut.



Owl


----------



## wowzers (Jul 15, 2012)

Premade a big pan of enchiladas, biscuits and gravy, and by breakfast buritto concoction. Should be good with my PB and J's.


----------



## ChainFinn (Jul 15, 2012)

If you mean Camping as something like travelling with motorized vehicle, to place, in which you haul your gear few feet away from the truck or any vehicle and then make food, i donno a thaang about that activity but i like eating meat.Meat.


But if you were asking about hiking-type of activity, i tend to eat rye bread, sausage, fresh fish, bannock, pancakes, dried food, dehydrated simple meals and mostly, dried & smoked reindeer. Everything that lasts long in backpack, and i really like to add berries and game, fish if possible to my meals.

If its short dayhike, i might use thermos flask and some bread that ive made at home, filled it with cheese etc, along with sausage & reindeer meat, if not moose meat.

MEAT!:msp_w00t:


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2012)

Dang I'm not sure if I even want to jump into this thread cause I am going to sound like some snooty gourmet. I have camped out several weeks while logging but we were never far from a store. The boss could go to town once or twice a week and pick up fresh supplies for us and I like to cook. Hard frozen meat, potatoes, sausages, eggs, Bisqwick, bacon, cabbage, carrots, cereal, milk, canned beans, hard bread and pita bread, cheeses, garlic and onions, and a favorite of mine...stewed tomatoes. With these fixins and spices and condiments I can keep the menu varied and the crew happy. Also though because I like to cook we can all hit camp together and the crew can clean up and start drinking.

Everyone but me and one other guy hit the ganja heavy from quiting time till bed time. One contractor starts and ends his day with the herb.

Dern it I forgot to mention sardines and vye-eena sausages for snacks. Same goes for Spam,FRIED Spam. Raw Spam is coagulated pig vomit. Even hot sauce can't help raw Spam. Blecchh!


----------



## Metals406 (Jul 15, 2012)

Here ya go: http://www.arboristsite.com/forestry-logging-forum/173248.htm

And I'll even bump it for ya.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 15, 2012)

ChainFinn said:


> If you mean Camping as something like travelling with motorized vehicle, to place, in which you haul your gear few feet away from the truck or any vehicle and then make food, i donno a thaang about that activity but i like eating meat.Meat.
> 
> 
> But if you were asking about hiking-type of activity, i tend to eat rye bread, sausage, fresh fish, bannock, pancakes, dried food, dehydrated simple meals and mostly, dried & smoked reindeer. Everything that lasts long in backpack, and i really like to add berries and game, fish if possible to my meals.
> ...



Reindeer meat? I looked at the ingredients in my 7-11 breakfast burrito and I couldn't find reindeer meat in there anywhere. Just something about "meat by-products". I nuked it extra long...it seems to help the green mold problem.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 15, 2012)

2dogs said:


> Dang I'm not sure if I even want to jump into this thread cause I am going to sound like some snooty gourmet.



Too late. Snooty gourmet.


----------



## Gologit (Jul 15, 2012)

Spotted Owl said:


> Biggest thing is don't be picky. Put it in a pot and cook it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And don't forget the Zantac 150s and the large bottle of Immodium AD.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 15, 2012)

This is how you do it on the way out there.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 15, 2012)

madhatte said:


> This is how you do it on the way out there.



My first car, which BTW I still have, was a 1950 Jeep CJ-3A that cooked many a meal on the engine block.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 15, 2012)

That right there is what's known as "The Stuff".


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Most Simple and somehow tastiest flat bread recipe I know
3 c. self rising flour
1 c. water
1 tsp. salt
whatever seasonings you like
oil (super important unless your favorite flavor is crap)


Directions:
Mix it together except the oil, that's for the pan, after it's mixed knead it a few times on a floured surface and roll it into the shape of a log of snoose, cover it with a dam cloth or paper towel for 15 minutes, when that time is up cut your snoose log into 12 snoose can sized peices (seriously) and roll them out flat. Get your skillet or pan or whatever nice and hot and put some oil or grease or even some tallow from the bear you hit with your rig that you told everyone you beat to death one day in your strip, in it. then just fry em until golden and roll whatever you want in em


----------



## madhatte (Jul 16, 2012)

I would like to nominate the above for "Post Of The Year".


----------



## slowp (Jul 16, 2012)

madhatte said:


> I would like to nominate the above for "Post Of The Year".



Yes, except what kind of oil? Synthetic or petroleum based?


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

slowp said:


> Yes, except what kind of oil? Synthetic or petroleum based?



I like corn oil, but if you're feeling wild and wooly just use some bar oil


----------



## Sport Faller (Jul 16, 2012)

Haywire said:


> Castor gives it a nice "at the races" flavor!:msp_biggrin:



Comine that with violent stomach spasms and Beavis and Butthead Do America-esque Peyote Nightmare-scapes and you've got a winner with a sterling track record


----------



## savageactor7 (Jul 16, 2012)

Chef Boyardee Beef Ravioli.

Today I got one of those large 10 cans for like 5.50 at WM...

...even tastes good cold, like pizza. opcorn:


----------

